# New Vexilar -- FL 20



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The new Vexilar FL 20 is out...way cool, I really like the larger display and much wider viewing angle. Getting rid of the sunscreen will really be nice for being able to see the flasher from different angles rather than having to look at it head-on all the time.

The old FL 18 is already for sale on eBay...hopefully it sells for what I am hoping.

Anybody else check out the new Vex yet? What do you all think?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, they look pretty sweet. Im fencing it right now...If I take the plunge, I'll get the FL 20  Little bro will get my old FL8.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

drjongy
Funny you mention it, this morning I put your FL-18 into my eBay watch list, I just did not know it was yours !!! :beer:


----------

